# March 12th at CAW



## BRUTEOFSTEEL (Jun 8, 2009)

Planning a ride at Carolina Adventure World March 12th if anybody can make it. Everyone is welcome. I plan to be there about the time they open and leave about 4pm. I may have room on my trailer if anybody wants to ride with me.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

never been there is it any good. i work in charleston sc on tugs and have heard the name before but as i said never been there.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

that is also my birthday lol


----------



## BRUTEOFSTEEL (Jun 8, 2009)

I like it a lot but there are some people that think it is kinda rough terrain. Look them up online they have pics. Only one way to find out if you like it that I know of and that is to try it for yourself. Is your atv in Charleston with you?


----------

